# Ants Ants and more Ants



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

If at all fea$ible, *hire an exterminator! *I was reluctant to do anything about my ant problem until one night last summer when my previously 'outdoor' ants moved in. During the night they hatched out, *swarming *all over the house.

I spent the night re-living some childhood nightmares; first thing the next morning I called an exterminator. I went with a mid-sized, local, outfit with a good guarantee who was responsive to my concerns regarding my pets. Before I hired them I was under the impression that Dale Gribble would show up to my house and poison my dogs. 

- Yes, it *is* a scam to get you on a service contract. However, *it is worth every penny*. They eliminated my ants, roaches, house beetles, ladybugs (not so cute in the 100s), spiders, and even mice. 

- When I found a massive yellow jacket nest during the demolition for my DIY project they came out within 24 hours and sprayed/removed it for free.

- They did one of my quarterly sprays in Feb. Since it's warmed up here on the Eastern Shore of MD, I've spotted one or two in my kitchen. All I have to do is call them and they'll come out to spray for free.

My exterminator is one of the few instances of not only feeling like I get my money's worth; but I might even get more than my money's worth. Hmm. Maybe I should tip the guy.:whistling2:


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

In China they have this insecticide chaulk that will get rid of ants. Draw a few lines along their trails and they are gone. It is not approved for use in the US, but if you are near a Chinatown you might be able to get some.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/motherearth-diatomaceous-earth-p-410.html


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

ovahimba said:


> In China they have this insecticide chaulk that will get rid of ants. Draw a few lines along their trails and they are gone. It is not approved for use in the US, but if you are near a Chinatown you might be able to get some.


hmm, interesting, I might have to research that further.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

mark942 said:


> http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/motherearth-diatomaceous-earth-p-410.html


Thanks, I check that stuff out.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

mark942 said:


> http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/motherearth-diatomaceous-earth-p-410.html


 
Good stuff, but that seems overpriced. I used to get big bags for about $8. Theres also this other product made out of ground nut shells and mint oil; I think it was called Earth's Care, but there's different brands. Both products work better than chemicals without poisoning my animals or washing away with the rain.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Good stuff, but that seems overpriced. I used to get big bags for about $8. Theres also this other product made out of ground nut shells and mint oil; I think it was called Earth's Care, but there's different brands. Both products work better than chemicals without poisoning my animals or washing away with the rain.


Thanks, I'll have to take a look for that stuff. $8 sounds like a good deal. If it works that's additional cash to put towards more landscaping.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*ant problem*

With all the problems surrounding what China allows into kids toys, I would NOT trust them to create an ant chalk that is safe! Don't just buy without researching what chemicals are in it. Could be harmful to kids and pets!


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

My wife insisted on an exterminator. And a service contract.

After a couple of swift, failed attempts to control our problem, I reluctantly agreed.

When we still had ants after the first application (outside application), they came back for free and used a stronger concentrate, along with doing a couple of rooms in the house that were problematic.

It rained, and they showed up out of the blue to put some pellets down in case the rain washed away the first application. Again - no charge!

In the end, I couldn't be happier.........because she is happy.


----------

